# Big Rig Campgrounds near Charlotte, NC



## Burnerdoc (Jul 13, 2010)

Just purchased 44' Haulmark Motorcoach.  Will be traveling to Charlotte to pick it up; plan to stay for 4 or 5 days w/ family.  Any suggestions for RV parks near by?  Will be with my wife, 2 children (8 & 10 yo) and a dog.  Thanks!


----------



## try2findus (Aug 1, 2010)

Re: Big Rig Campgrounds near Charlotte, NC

We stayed at the Mayberry Campground in Mt. Airey, NC.  It was an awesome campground and plenty to do in the area such as visitng the "Town of Mayberry" from the Andy Griffith show.  We spent a day there and wished we had more time to stay longer.  

We hope you enjoy your new coach and safe travels along the way.


----------



## keithb (Aug 7, 2010)

RE: Big Rig Campgrounds near Charlotte, NC

I would recommend driving 2 hours northwest and drive the Blue Ridge Parkway. The Boone, Blowing Rock, Grandfather Mtn.  area is just beautiful.  Congratulations your new coach. :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Aug 13, 2010)

Re: Big Rig Campgrounds near Charlotte, NC

DITTO on the Blue Ridge Parkway!  It is amazing :approve:  :approve: !


----------



## southaero (Aug 20, 2010)

RE: Big Rig Campgrounds near Charlotte, NC

Thousand Trails is about an hour from Charlotte just north of Statesville off Hwy 64. 
Another one is right at Hwy 64 and I-40 exit near Statesville. 
Myers Campground has a lake and is near Mocksville, again about an hour from Charlotte. People who have stayed there seem to like it and it's always busy!


----------



## southaero (Aug 20, 2010)

RE: Big Rig Campgrounds near Charlotte, NC

IF you have never traveled the Blue Ridge Parkway with a camper OR driven in the mountains with one, I would suggest you save it for the next trip.  YES IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!! However sometimes the overhanging trees can be a problem and this week there was a lot of rain and flooding in the area.


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2010)

Re: Big Rig Campgrounds near Charlotte, NC

I definitely second or third the Blue Ridge PKWY! It's amazing, Im going back in the fall when the leaves change. Charlotte is nice, if you're outside the city that is! I've been to Crowders mtn a few times, never camped there but look into it. It's a tough hike to the top but there's a gorgeous view, you can see into VA on a clear day since the surrounding area is so flat. Here's a list of campgrounds close to the queen city. Hope this helps. http://www.campingroadtrip.com/campgrounds/state/north carolina/city/charlotte


----------



## dajbrune (Sep 24, 2010)

Re: Big Rig Campgrounds near Charlotte, NC

Beautiful area. Just got back from there --traveled on Rt 77 from Va. 81--Lots of ups and downs ( Mountains)  So many that it was hard looking at the scenery. Leave the rig and drive in a car--my suggestion. Have fun


----------

